# _



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

From :   exell.com@itcBiz.com 

To :   inet50@hotmail.com 
Subject :   Exell.com: Bestelbon #3957  
Date :   Sat, 12 Jan 2002 15:11:11 +0100  
EXELL.COM: Bestelbon # 3957
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Wij hebben uw voorstel van bestelling goed ontvangen en we wachten uw betaling
op rekeningnummer 432-4021101-12 af vooraleer verder te gaan met uw bestelling.
Mededeling: Bestelling # 3957

FACTURATIEADRES
------------------------
Klantnummer :

Hervé Hinnekens
Koning Leopold III-Laan 25
3001 Leuven
BELGIE
Telefoon overdag :
Telefoon s'avonds :
BTW :


LEVERINGSADRES
------------------------
Levering via een vervoerder  aan
Klantnummer :

Hervé Hinnekens
Koning Leopold III-Laan 25
3001 Leuven
BELGIE
Telefoon overdag :
Telefoon s'avonds :
BTW :

LEVERINGSINFO
------------------------

Van 8 AM tot 14 PM
Uw telefoonnummer overdag :
E-mail : inet50@hotmail.com
Eventuele opmerkingen :


E-MAIL ADRES
------------------------
inet50@hotmail.com

BETALINGSMODE
------------------------
BANK

UW CADDIE
----------------


1.Product: M8359FN/A - Power Mac G4 733 (Apple)

Hoev.: 1
Prijs: 0 EUR  (0 bef)
Lijn totaal:  0 EUR  (0 bef)



SUB TOTAAL: 0 EUR  (0 bef)
PORTKOSTEN: 8,68 EUR  (350 bef)
VERZEKERING: 0 EUR  (0 bef)
TOTAAL: 8,68 EUR  (350 bef)


Indien U een probleem of een vraag heeft, aarzel niet om ons te contacteren via
mail : delivery@exell.com

De Exell.com ploeg


----------



## AppleWatcher (Jan 29, 2002)

HOE HEB JE DAT GEFLIKT!!!!!!!!!

AppleWatcher


----------



## JohnnyV (Jan 29, 2002)

Can I have some english please? the only thing I understand is PowerMac 733! Did finally get a new mac herve?

Hade!


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

I am trying... If this computer is a dutch one... There are ... I have nothing against translation... Administration in Belgium is in Dutch and French in general... English is ...


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 29, 2002)

short translation
computer sold for nothing
only transportcosts
--------------------------------
not delivered yet


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 29, 2002)

Herve this should b thread of the month!

"_" is just so deep.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 30, 2002)

Ik wil deze.
I want this one.
Je l'aime.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 30, 2002)

For this price I could not complain.


----------



## funkyoucrew (Jan 30, 2002)

hervé, bestel er voor mij ook maar 1... ik zal de vervoerskosten wel aan jou betalen


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 30, 2002)

order for 1 PowerMac G4 733 for 8,68 EUR inclusive delivery by www.exell.com


----------

